
Ask HN: How to develop an entrepreneurial insight? - LeicesterCity
An entrepreneur comes across a problem and develops a solution to the problem, but how does one initially find the problem? Are there certain skills one can develop that enhances problem-finding abilities?<p>Any books recommended?
======
kiloreux
Although I don't have specific books in my mind, but such problem finding
skills come from asking questions, always starting "what if ?", questions
about making our life easier, people's life easier, company's work easier,
just look and ask questions, also the best kind of ideas you come with, are
the ideas that come from your own problems when you are the main user of that
product, as you will keep always developing it.

------
vldx
Think in systems. Observe and measure everything you find interest in. Journal
daily. Then find inconsistencies between the various elements and think how
can you optimize them.

------
rajacombinator
Be observant, think critically.

~~~
alain94040
Yes. Keep challenging common knowledge. You can get pretty far with two basic
thoughts:

1) It's always been done this way, what if it didn't have to?

2) This new thing I'm looking at is cool, could a similar change be applied to
another space?

And of course, the ultimate definition (in my book) of the entrepreneur
mindset is being a doer vs. a talker.

Presumably thousands of people had the idea that school, education, math could
be explained better, maybe online. Only one person grabbed a camcorder and
started recording hundreds of math lessons, creating Khan Academy.

------
theforceawakens
Where to look for - Problems from your own life that you couldn't solve or
suffered solving with existing solutions.

Books - Would suggest reading biographies.

------
jjoe
A potential vector is work experience in a specific industry. With enough
exposure you build a flair for "undiscovered" pain points.

------
zo1
The one big thing that was told to me: "Do something that scratches your own
itch."

